# Any of the Old school Detroit compeditors around?



## wagonmaster (Jun 27, 2015)

I am wondering if some of the people I knew in the Detroit Area are still around.

Darrel Bell- Big D 

Brian Sullivan

Simon Hadad

Travis Weeks- Battle creek area. 

Thanks

Tim


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

Darrell passed a few years ago.

Leo Weeks is still in Battle Creek and no longer competing, just enjoying his music for himself.

I have not talked to Simon in a long time and don't recall Brian. What did he compete with?


----------



## wagonmaster (Jun 27, 2015)

Brian, Had a Blue 87 T-bird Turbocoupe. mostly Alpine stuff. 
How about Steve Winger last I heard he went to work for Sirius.

Tim


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

Steve works for Mobile Eye now.

I recall the T-Bird, but unfortunately can't recall Brian clearly.


----------

